# [udisk] Je ne trouve pas CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'ai mis à jour mon système et j'ai ensuite fait un revdep-rebuild. Il m'a trouvé que udisk était "broken" et a lancé la mise à jour.

```
Elle s'est terminée avec:

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2:

 *   CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

```

Après avoir cherché dans la dernière version du kernel installé, je ne trouve pas l'option !!! avez-vous une idée ?

```
Linux xxx 3.3.0-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Apr 3 20:11:39 CEST 2012 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Quand tu fais un "make menuconfig", tape / pour lancer la recherche, puis USB_SUSPEND

On te dira où changer l'option.

----------

## zerros

top !! je ne connaissais pas !

Bon manitenant je cherche IA64_HP_SIM qui semble être une dépendance ...

----------

